# Transfer To Computer By Wifi?



## Donde (Dec 20, 2022)

I have a Sony RX 100 VI with the Access Point set to my computer but how do I transfer photos from camera to computer by wifi?


----------



## Donde (Dec 25, 2022)

Ok thank you.


----------

